# Can't sign out of hotmail



## gordoncanada (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello everybody. I'm hoping I can get some insight into a recent problem. For the last month or so I have not been able to sign out of Hotmail. I've tried all the solutions I can find or think of, like making sure 3ed party cookies are enabled, deleting all cookies, even uninstalling and reinstalling my browser (Aurora 11 latest). I have a dual boot system, and the same thing happens on both operating systems (even though one of them is not used very often to keep it clean). I run Windows 7 Pro 64. I've noticed the problem happens with Aurora (and Firefox, I tried installing it back) but does not happen with Explorer.

Any ideas, anybody?

Thanks, gordoncanada


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The "Sign Out" link doesn't work?


----------



## gordoncanada (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

The sign out link works, but a page comes up stating that sign-out isn't complete "because we couldn't sign you out of these sites: hotmail." The page suggests deleting cookies, but I have done so and more. The funny thing is that Explorer has no problem signing out.

gordoncanada


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

http://loginwindowslivehotmailsignin.com/confirm-hotmail-sign-out-completely-logout.htm


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

WOT lists the site as having a poor reputation..


----------



## gordoncanada (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I tried the instructions on the site you provided and it does not effect the problem. I wonder what's going on?
Thanks, gordoncanada


----------



## dawglover (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. I've had the same problem. I am just now starting to troubleshoot but think it could be Internet Explorer. I thought at first it could be messenger - I use that to sign in automatically however, I've exited the program and used IE to sign in through the Hotmail page and get the same error when signing out. I don't have Messenger on my laptop and it does the same thing using IE.

When I repeat the process using Chrome Browser (from Google) it doesn't happen. It signs me right out and directs me to my homepage.

I've ran Eset (antivirus) Online and my local AVG. I'm going to try and see if there are updates for IE and will let you know how I get it fixed - if I can.


----------



## gordoncanada (Jul 2, 2009)

I just tried in safe mode and hotmail still can't sign out successfully. Funny that it does it with Explorer for you but Firefox with me. In each case it's probably our main browser. I can sign out of hotmail successfully at work and on my computer downstairs. A virus check came up negative.
I look forward to seeing what you turn up. I'll post here if I find out any more information.
gordoncanada


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Start Firefox in safe mode with all add-ons disabled.

http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Safe Mode


----------



## dawglover (Jan 21, 2012)

I think you're right and from what I found at the Windows Live forums it's been an ongoing issue with Miscrosoft. They added some features a few weeks ago and I bet they screwed something up. I was thinking I'd just wait until they got around to fixing it - which you know takes until a bazillion people complain.


----------



## gordoncanada (Jul 2, 2009)

The same thing happens in safe mode. I guess we can only assume this problem is Microsoft's and hope they address it. 
gordoncanada


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why is it Microsoft's problem? It doesn't happen on everyone's computer, and you're only having the problem with Firefox. Sounds like a problem with your Firefox install.


----------



## dawglover (Jan 21, 2012)

Double Helix: Ummm, well, since Microsoft has admitted its a problen on their end, I think that makes it their issue. And, GordonCanada is not the only FF user with this issue nor am I the only IE user, per Miscrosoft. Besides, your logic with it being an install problem doesn't make sense since everything has been fine up until when MS made changes a few weeks ago. If you visit the MS forum, there are many, many users who are complaining and MS is telling them they know and are working on it. I'm sure they'll fix it once they track it down.


----------

